# Snake ingests human...first documented case?



## jeff kushner (Oct 26, 2022)

54-Year Old Grandma In Indonesia Reportedly Eaten Alive By 22-Foot Python


A 22-foot-long python in Indonesia swallowed a grandmother whole, and disturbing footage shows the moment her remains were discovered within the cut-open snake.




www.indiatimes.com





I've read that have been no documented cases of this and apparently, the picture of the snake in Brazil (I think) that had supposedly ingested a person that we have been seeing on the Web for years was fake. Is this a first case or have there been others to suffer this gruesome fate?


----------



## LJL1982 (Oct 26, 2022)

jeff kushner said:


> 54-Year Old Grandma In Indonesia Reportedly Eaten Alive By 22-Foot Python
> 
> 
> A 22-foot-long python in Indonesia swallowed a grandmother whole, and disturbing footage shows the moment her remains were discovered within the cut-open snake.
> ...


The BBC report cited several deaths in this way...









Indonesian woman's body found inside python, say reports


A police chief said the woman's body appeared to be largely intact when it was found.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## wellington (Oct 26, 2022)

Wow can you imagine the horrible death, omg!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 26, 2022)

I saw that yesterday on my news feed. Can you imagine how BIG that snake was!!!! Nightmare quality. The woman involved was on the small side, but even so.


----------



## LJL1982 (Oct 26, 2022)

@ yvonneg

Another BBC report...and an even larger snake...on someone's roof, in a residential area...people don't consider how dangerous domestic "pets" can be!!









Escaped 18ft python on roof of house in Chandler's Ford


Neighbours spotted the Burmese python trying to get into an upstairs window in Chandler's Ford.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------

